# The F8 of the Furious [Furious 8]



## Soca (Oct 6, 2015)

There's no story yet but they've got a director.



> Furious 8 director looks to be F. Gary Gray
> 
> Following word yesterday that the Furious 8 director frontrunners had narrowed to four names, Vin Diesel has revealed that it?s now down to one ? Straight Outta Compton director F. Gary Gray. Diesel posted the above photo of himself with Gray from their talks about the next installment in the ?Fast & Furious? franchise.
> 
> ...





Can't wait

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2015)

Trilogy?Please no, 7 was a good way to end it but if they must just one last. Diesel directing 8?hopefully no. Jason Statham returning would be cool but how will they make him non antagonistic?Or will they use him as the villain again?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 6, 2015)

f gary gray, huh? well, after straight outta compton, i'm down


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2015)

If they make 3 more films, will this series be the longest franchise ever with the same cast?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 6, 2015)

>same cast
>paul walker is dead


----------



## Lezu (Oct 6, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Trilogy?Please no, 7 was a good way to end it but if they must just one last. Diesel directing 8?hopefully no. Jason Statham returning would be cool but how will they make him non antagonistic?Or will they use him as the villain again?



7th movie was supposed to be the introduction for the trilogy from the very beginning. It's just that they decided to change the ending a bit, because of Paul's death.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >same cast
> >paul walker is dead


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice director choice. F. Gary Gray is a good progression after Justin Lin and James Wan.

Ever since mid 2013 we knew they were gonna go up to 9 movies after Furious 6 so this isn't surprising to me.


----------



## Lezu (Oct 6, 2015)

Also, from what I've read some time ago, the main actor from the Tokyo Drift has signed a contract with Furious, so we'll probably be seeing him in these two upcoming movies.


----------



## teddy (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah, it's long been known that they wanted to go for more than 7 before the movie came out



Lucaniel said:


> >same cast
> >paul walker is dead



Don't tug


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't care. F&F is one of the few franchises that could make this many movies and me not give af. 6 and 7 were great


----------



## VitaminTHC (Oct 7, 2015)

The way they handled sending off Paul Walker in "Furious 7" was great and respectable.  Even though Mr. Walker won't be in any more of the Fast & Furious movies I'm still interested in watching the story unfold with the remaining characters.  This Fast & Furious franchise is one of the most profitable franchises in cinema history.

Also, you can't go wrong with F. Gary Gray directing.  Besides directing the movies mentioned in the original post he also directed the comedy classic "Friday" and is even directing the upcoming sequel called "Last Friday" - I can't wait for that one!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 7, 2015)

This is gonna get 3 more movies?

Jeebus, this franchise is never gonna end .


----------



## teddy (Oct 7, 2015)

Actually diesel has said that the last trilogy will close out the saga


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2015)

what is Stathams character gonna do ?

will he become part of the Family (c) ?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 7, 2015)

I thought F7 was a bad movie aside from all the amazing ass shots and making me tear up at the end with its paul walker tribute. But they also had a principle actor die during the movie, so maybe that's why some shit went south. Still. The stuff with rodriguez, the flashbacks and everything, was right out of As The World Turns.

Fast five is my favorite.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2015)

You don't like a car going through not ONE but THREE buildings?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2015)

It will probably make a lot of money like the others. Wonder if they will get someone to replace Paul. If they do hopefully it is not the guy from Tokyo drift didn't really like him. iLife's the last three movies the next maybe as good as well.


----------



## Soca (Jan 18, 2016)

Bout time I updated this

New movie will partly take place in nyc and maybe Cuba



I'm fucking ready


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2016)

Already predict the new trailer 

Vin Diesel: " one last ride!"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2016)

> Charlize Theron has received an offer to join the cast of Universal’s next “Fast and Furious” movie, “Fast 8,” as a new villain.


Fast and Furiosa


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2016)

they going to space in this movie

last movie will have them cross through black holes and worm holes and race in 5 dimensions over stardust


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2016)

Why though?

I mean no offence and there is no way to prove it otherwise, but had Paul Walker not died, I don't think Furious 7 would have done that well.

SO I don't really see these films going on for 3 more outings.


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2016)

*Fast & Furious 8 Begins Filming in Cleveland Next Month
*


> With the April 2017 release date looming for Fast 8/Fast & Furious 8, filming is already underway for the latest installment in the lucrative The Fast and the Furious franchise. The series has toured the world over its 16-year history, and Fast 8 continues that globe-trotting tradition. Plans for the new sequel include shooting scenes in Cuba, and the crew is currently filming some explosive sequences in Iceland.
> 
> *While most of the films have had their home base in Los Angeles, this year star Vin Diesel promised they’d be returning to the Fast and the Furious series’ roots. The inspiration for the very first movie came from an article about street racers in New York City, so Fast 8 will be heading to the Big Apple for much of its story.
> *
> ...





Awwww shit, we going back to basics


----------



## Soca (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## spaZ (Apr 6, 2016)

Those vehicles just keep on getting sicker and sicker!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 6, 2016)

This movie will have enough explosions and hot women to make Bay blush.


----------



## Soca (Apr 6, 2016)

Looks like Syberia

But I'm fucking pumped still, especially if some of it is in NYC and we getting back to street racing shit


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2016)

by balls just tightened


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 7, 2016)

Neat casting. :3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2016)

I will officially be rooting for the villain(ness)


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2016)

Bout to hit another billy


----------



## Soca (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2016)

rooting for the villain(ness)


----------



## ghstwrld (May 20, 2016)

fast and furiosa?!?!? 

please don't step with that italian job shit, charlize


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2016)

Diesel usually fights the villain and punches them in the face, but what now 

or will Charlize kick his ass


----------



## Soca (May 20, 2016)

Who says he has to fight? He has Ms. Alpha by his side

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ghstwrld (May 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2016)

we are truly blesed with Theron 

not many actresses look that smokin at 40+ ..

- Theron
- Beckinsale
- Bellucci

?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 21, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Who says he has to fight? He has Ms. Alpha by his side



OH HELL YES


----------



## Pocalypse (May 21, 2016)

Weiss said:


> we are truly blesed with Theron
> 
> not many actresses look that smokin at 40+ ..
> 
> ...



I don't know about you but I would still stick it in Salma Hayek, Sofia Vergara and Alyssa Milano. These are just from the top of my head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 21, 2016)

Salma Hayek and Sofia Vergara are like fine vine, they somehow get better with age not worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 18, 2016)

Helen Mirren bout to be in here 


Please tell me this is another family member. Please let Charlize be the daughter and Helen the momma


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2016)

Twenty years of Fast and the Furious!


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2016)

Eva Mendes returning too?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 5, 2016)

Trailer comes out this Sunday.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 5, 2016)

Fucking Hell Teaser's for Trailers that said this one actually had some depth and was more lets Celebrate 20 Years of the Franchise.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

will they retcon Gal Gadot and include her this time around?


----------



## Rai (Dec 6, 2016)

This isn't the same without Paul Walker


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2016)

Family no more?

That's not good 

Are we gonna have a furious civil war?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

Busy week for Sennin.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2016)

this is clearly a drama about 2 gay bald guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 11, 2016)

Fast and Furious: CIVIL WAR


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Fast and Furious: CIVIL WAR



I don't have friends 

I don't have family either


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> I don't have friends
> 
> I don't have family either


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm watching this movie like 6 times man


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2016)

The Name is lame but this is legit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2016)

Guy looks a little _too _unhappy about kissing Charlize Theron

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2016)

Well he did Marry Letty in the last movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

The government is stupid asf to use Statham as part of the team.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2016)

Furious 9 will have a spaceship I guarantee it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

This is the last one Huey.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This is the last one Huey.





> On February 2, 2016, Diesel announced the ninth and tenth films would be released on April 19, 2019 and April 2, 2021, respectively.


----------



## Rai (Dec 11, 2016)

Best Furious movie?


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Best Furious movie?



Might be in the top 5 

Can't stop, won't stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

Come on gesy.  You know damn well they aren't going to keep making these movies.  Even Hollywood isn't that creatively bankrupt.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2016)

you would think so


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2016)

These movies make billions, dafuq they stopping for? 

People joke about them going to space but I can _legit_ see them going to space by FF10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2016)

If it makes dollars it makes sense, Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> These movies make billions, dafuq they stopping for?
> 
> People joke about them going to space but I can _legit_ see them going to space by FF10


Using Nitrous as rocket fuel..

Wouldn't be a surprise tbh


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

Well I'm done.  I think the last couple of movies have been fun.  But I won't be watching these anymore.


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Using Nitrous as rocket fuel..
> 
> Wouldn't be a surprise tbh



For real. Like why even continue to limit yourself to earth anymore y'know lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Might be in the top 5
> 
> Can't stop, won't stop


Nia Long that fine ass chocolate milf

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Nia Long that fine ass chocolate milf


nikka I know


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> nikka I know


I like to break me a piece of that fine ass kit kat bar


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

Huey, come on dude.  You are a married man!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The government is stupid asf to use Statham as part of the team.



The government can only be incompetent in action movies or corrupt or both.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Come on gesy.  You know damn well they aren't going to keep making these movies.  Even Hollywood isn't that creatively bankrupt.



Course they are. Creativity is irrelevant. What matters is BOX OFFICE. 

Strahan is on the team because they need a white dude.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2016)

that's a p homoerotic poster


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2016)

you're a pretty homoerotic poster

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 12, 2016)

Well the Rock is the sexiest man alive. So maybe you just feel inferior.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> you're a pretty homoerotic poster


Naw fam, men give Stunna the cold shoulder as much as the ladies.


----------



## kluang (Dec 12, 2016)

This is supposed to be Toretto vs Brian storyline. 

I'm blaming Barry for fucking up the timeline so badly, Torretto ended up betraying his family.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2016)

kluang said:


> This is supposed to be Toretto vs Brian storyline.


Yeah, Hobbs is a poor replacement 

He's not family


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, Hobbs is a poor replacement
> 
> He's not family


Because he's black?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Furious 9 will have a spaceship I guarantee it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2016)

real title

The F8 of the Furious


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks like trash

Glorious Glorious Trash

Take my money


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2016)

Statham is standing in for Spidey in this F&F: Civil War

they both leap from walls


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 12, 2016)

Zhen Chan said:


> Looks like trash
> 
> Trash
> 
> Take my internet Popcorn Time




I fixed it for more accurate relevancy.  

Hope they go through with the plan to use a CGI Paul Walker just to crap on the "_story_" some more.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



CGI Bryan appears at the end as an equalizer to talk no jutsu Dom into submission[/spoilier]


----------



## sworder (Dec 12, 2016)

this shit looks sick

ever since fast 5 these movies have been hella fun to watch and looks like the ride ain't stopping

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2016)

holy shit this franchise has become a cartoon series

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2016)

It became that like 3 movies ago


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 13, 2016)

Is scott eastwood playing brian o conner?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2016)

Highlights of the trailer were in the beginning with that wrecking ball and the final part with the submarine chasing the "Family" on the ice.

I hope there's more to that sequence where Hobbs and Shaw are escaping the prison and that they didn't show all of the cool parts of it.

And it was nice to see again Kurt Russell's character.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

As much as I like Statham.  The brother Luke Evans was a better character.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 15, 2016)

"Why they shootin' at me?"
" I dunno cuz you in a orange lamborghini?"



Huey's right though, they deffo going into space one day.

Furious 7 clocked in $1.5 billion. This franchise ain't stopping anytime soon and I don't want it to. It's pure entertainment. Franchise started to become stale as fuck until Fast Five kicked in and oh shit the ride's been great ever since

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 15, 2016)

How soon until Mia's son is driving around in a Skyline??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2016)

Whatever happened to that Brazilian lady who was Dom's Lady and Hobbs Partner


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> we are truly blesed with Theron
> 
> not many actresses look that smokin at 40+ ..
> 
> ...



Yeah that's a no for me Kate's beauty fell all the way off for me after Pearl Harbor. 
After that she always makes a face like she's on her period with no tampons.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2016)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Yeah that's a no for me Kate's beauty fell all the way off for me after Pearl Harbor.
> After that she always makes a face like she's on her period with no tampons.




she was still smokin in Underworld 1 & 2 (& 4 too tbh)

by now maybe its showing


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2016)

Weiss said:


> we are truly blesed with Theron
> 
> not many actresses look that smokin at 40+ ..
> 
> ...


michelle pfeiffer
lucy liu
sharon stone 

off the top of my head


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> lucy liu


 

havent seen the other 2 in a long time


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2016)

Weiss said:


> havent seen the other 2 in a long time


gonna have to google what they looked like in 1998 to verify, but tbh id smash them right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 17, 2016)

Marisa Tomei is in her fifties and still hot

Halle Berry is in her 50's too I think


----------



## John Wick (Dec 17, 2016)

Freechoice said:


> Marisa Tomei is in her fifties and still hot
> 
> Halle Berry is in her 50's too I think



Photoshops come a long way....

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2016)

Freechoice said:


> Marisa Tomei is in her fifties and still hot
> 
> Halle Berry is in her 50's too I think


good looks


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

Sooo many milfs


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 17, 2016)

Any girl can look good when you're rich enough

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2016)

Freechoice said:


> Marisa Tomei is in her fifties and still hot
> 
> Halle Berry is in her 50's too I think



Salma Hayek - 50
Jennifer Connely - 46
Jennifer Aniston - 47
Eva Longoria - 41


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2016)

Please don't put Connely in the same breath as Longoria; It's insulting

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## teddy (Dec 23, 2016)

Watched the trailer for a few seconds expecting o'conner and then i remembered


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2016)

I think Gesy's trolling, guys


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2016)

uh....yeeeah....that's what I'm doing

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2016)

Glad to hear it. Disrespecting Connelly's beauty is a section-bannable offense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 25, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Please don't put Connely in the same breath as Longoria; It's insulting


please don't breathe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2016)

lately you've  been  a lot less clever than I remember


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 26, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> lately you've  been  a lot less clever than I remember


that would only work as a burn if i was invested in your opinion of me, and you know i'm not


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2016)

Right , I expected a "who care about your opinion ?" response .  I was just feeling the Christmas spirit and felt you needed some help after reading that stale ass post you quoted me on.

Just please do better next time


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Right , I expected a "who care about your opinion ?" response .  I was just feeling the Christmas spirit and felt you needed some help after reading that stale ass post you quoted me on.
> 
> Just please do better next time





Lucaniel said:


> that would only work as a burn if i was invested in your opinion of me, and you know i'm not


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

actually this would be more appropriate


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2016)

man before i remembered the dead asian guy i thought this was a reference to lost or something


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

he already LOST

cuz now he can't make millions off this franchise no mo


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 5, 2017)

I bet the submarine has more missiles in store. XD


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2017)

Can't fucking wait


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Can't fucking wait

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2017)

going dark side for Charlize Theron, mmm yeah


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2017)

I am pretty sure driving tanks on ice is a bad idea 

Focusing on being as ridiculous as possible was a phenomenal change in direction

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2017)

depends on where they are

that ice could be several meters thick

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2017)

dwayne johnson from being an extra to main protagonist


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2017)

damn idk about this without Paul Walker


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 12, 2017)

@~Gesy~

You think driving vehicles on ice is crazy?

I just saw a new trailer for this in the cinemas and the Rock fucking picks up a Torpedo that's skimming on top of the ice and throws it with his _bare hands_, not even kidding  

This is nuts even for modern Fast and Furious standards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Mar 17, 2017)

So what you guys think is making Dom to betray his family?
What kind of hold Furiosa can have over him? n
Nano bots in his family that she controls?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2017)

Got my tickets for the avant premiere in two weeks.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2017)

Saw it last night, it was as awesome as ever.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Quite a few twists in this one, they all worked well and some of them were even set up from the very start. Biggest one being that Dom had a son with Elena. My only "gripe" was that it wasn't explained well enough the amount of time from Fast 6 into Fast 7 in which she would have gone into labor, given Dom was going through in those in rescuing Letty and helping her recover her memories. It sucked that they killed her. D: But I can get why, it might have proven to be too awkward to explain all of this to Letty who wondered at the start why Dom and here weren't looking to conceive one.

Charlize Theron was a good antagonist as Cipher and the best thing is that they didn't arrested her, she got away and sets up a rematch for a Fast 9 film. Her character was very nasty, she managed to even make Vin Diesel cry on camera.

I was surprised as how well Scott Eastwood's character ended up blending well with the team, he was even seen at the end with them at their BBQ.

Hobbs was boss and funny too and they did a good job in making him and Deckard Shaw bond in some way, that was the most unlikeliest friendship you see coming.

But Roman continues to be the most hilarious guy in the movie, the whole audience was laughing at many of his scenes, especially one in particular in the final act.  In fact the whole movie has many hilarious moments that range from one character to another.

And when the Shaw brothers reunited and kicked ass on the plane.  The baby was a scene stealer throughout the whole scene of Deckard kicking ass while he had headphones.

Helen Mirren was also very funny as their mother. And when Tego Calderón and Don Omar showed up everyone cheered. 

They closed the climax well with all of them protecting Dom from the explosion of the submarine. That was not just awesome but also packed some brotherhood feels.

All in all the movie delivered. Even if there was no post credit scene.

P.S. They came up with a clever way to keep up in the air who Ramsey will choose to be with and it doesn't seem Roman nor Tej will figure it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2017)

Saw it today. Dope movie, loved the action n everything else. That prison scene was one of the best fight scenes I've seen, it really showed how different Deckard and Hobbs fight. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hobbs basically has superman strength cuz the dude was brushing off rubber bullets, throwing grown men like they were paper cups and curling concrete tables 
Deckard is more agile and precise. As soon as the prison doors opened he fucking bolted and went off on everyone, I fucking loved it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2017)

Soooo


*Spoiler*: __ 



just like that Deckard is forgiven for killing Han


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2017)

At least it wasn't immediate. Everyone was against it at first. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end of the day he saved Doms baby when he didn't have to. 




What happened to Han was just Deckard acting on emotion because of what happened to his brother, the real enemy was Cypher. Now if she becomes good then that'd be bullshit because she was a damn Savage lol


----------



## Soca (Apr 15, 2017)

also that soundtrack tho


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2017)

I took issue with them being forgiving of Deckard that easily...although not as much as I took issue at the sight of Deckard doing cutesy faces towards the baby...and not quite as much as I took issue with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Owen Shaw returning as a good guy...How many people did he kill again with that tank? I still kind of squeed though.




But the film was "good" and I use quotations to emphasize that it's "good" in the same way that the last few "Fast and the Furious" movies were. If you liked the cheesy, ludicrous, over-the-top spectacle, you'll like this one too.

I didn't think Scott Eastwood's character was necessary though and the humor surrounding him seemed forced. I almost wish they just brought back Josh Lucas from "Tokyo Drift" instead. With that said, it's creepy how much Scott looks like his dad.


----------



## convict (Apr 16, 2017)

Movie was exactly what I expected and exactly what I wanted.
Jason Statham is always  but yes at the end of the day he killed part of the family.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He should be thanked for his contribution and sent on his merry way, not become part of the Goddamn family. He would be better suited as a recurring anti-hero rather than a protagonist.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2017)

Statham botched his character 

his face turn all of a sudden didn't make sense like all has been forgiven and shit

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## convict (Apr 16, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And why didn't Hobbs and Toretto get any strong closure at the end? There should have been some confrontation. Hobbs should be pissed the most (as the clear deuteragonist since Walker died) Toretto betrayed him first almost killed his ass but they barely had any scene together. Its like the two actors couldn't stand to be in the same set as another or something.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2017)

*'Fate of the Furious' Debuts with Record International and Worldwide Opening Weekend*


It was close, but just by a hair Universal's  topped $100 million at the domestic box office, leading the Easter weekend charge and becoming the second 2017 release to top the century mark over its three-day opening. More importantly, on top of its North American debut, *the film premiered in over 60 international markets where it brought in a record $432.3 million, resulting in a record $532.5 million worldwide debut. *

With an estimated *$100.2 million*, *The Fate of the Furious* secured the #1 spot at the domestic box office, delivering on industry expectations. The film scored an "A"  from opening day audiences which were 58% male vs. 42% female. Of that audience, 50% were under the age of 25 and further demographics show the opening weekend audience was made up of 41% Caucasian moviegoers, 26% Hispanic, 19% African American and 11% Asian. This makes for the second time a film in the  has debuted with over $100 million and there are more to come with  planned for 2019 and a  set for a 2021 release.

Internationally is where the majority of the *Fate of the Furious* story will be told as it broke the international opening record, previously held by  with $316.7 million, as it brought in a massive *$432.3 million* from 63 international markets. Combined with the $100.2 million domestic opening this gives the film a record *$532.5 million* worldwide debut, breaking the previous record of $529 million held by none other than . With this weekend's grosses, the *Fast and Furious* franchise has now amassed just shy of $4.5 million billion worldwide from all eight of its feature films.

Highlights for the film's international debut begin with the fact it was the #1 film in all 60+ territories where it opened, among which it was the largest opening in 17 of those territories: Argentina, China, Colombia, Egypt, Indonesia, Israel, Lebanon, Malaysia, Middle East, Pakistan, Panama, Peru, Portugal, South Africa, U.A.E., Venezuela and Vietnam. The largest of all of this weekend's openings is the estimated $190 million the film brought in from China, which is the largest *three-day* opening weekend of all-time in China and, of course, the biggest Hollywood opening of all-time. Top grossing territories include:


China - *$190 million*
Mexico - *$17.8 million*
U.K. and Ireland - *$17 million*
Russia - *$14.1 million*
Germany - *$13.6 million*
Brazil - *$12.8 million*
France - *$10.5 million*
Korea - *$10.5 million*
India - *$10.4 million*
Taiwan - *$9.7 million*
Australia - *$9.6 million*
Middle East Combined - *$9.3 million*
Indonesia - *$9 million*
Argentina - *$8.3 million*
Malaysia - *$6.8 million*
Italy - *$6.7 million*
Spain - *$6.1 million*
Colombia - *$5 million*
Thailand - *$4.7 million*
Panama - *$4.6 million*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 16, 2017)

That was accomplished with the help of a black director. I'm very proud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2017)

The funny thing is I was expecting this to underperform, as very few people were in the theater I saw it in. lol.



convict said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And why didn't Hobbs and Toretto get any strong closure at the end? There should have been some confrontation. Hobbs should be pissed the most (as the clear deuteragonist since Walker died) Toretto betrayed him first almost killed his ass but they barely had any scene together. Its like the two actors couldn't stand to be in the same set as another or something.



Probably because the Rock and Deasil are feuding in real life. In fact, you can tell during the scene when Deasil takes the EMP from him that body doubles and trick editing were being used for most of those shots.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2017)

I can't believe I forgot to talk about one of the coolest part of the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The beginning in Cuba with that race where Dom went from riding that slow car to setting it on fire and then turning it _backwards_ and racing into the finish line just like (and then getting out before it exploded) was hilarious and insanely cool. 

It might be the best sequence in the movie, can't believe I didn't mention this before haha.


----------



## Soca (Apr 16, 2017)

I liked how they were blocking the roads too. That was a cool touch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 17, 2017)

Fuck... more films on their way. FML

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2017)

It's going to 10 

and I will pay to see all


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2017)

so did this movie make back its budget in one weekend?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2017)

yes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2017)

So this movie made over 500 million in 3 days? 2 billion confirm, MCU getting crush again

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 17, 2017)

Fast and furious crushed star wars too goddamn. And they didn't even have a british brunette.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 18, 2017)

So was brian o conner in the movie? And also wtf at that dom elena spoiler. This has really become all about pairings now. Nobody cares about racing or putting the bad guys in jail. So now in every movie bad guys will become the good guys.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2017)

Just saw it


It was great,  especially Statham

Bunch of nice twists

Cypher was ice cold,  pretty much as evil as villains in movies like these can get 


Would have liked more Hobbs - Dom,  but i suppose now Statham is the bromance glue lol ..  this was in a way like Expendables 4 haha



I will keep watching these movies as long as they keep making em like this


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> So was brian o conner in the movie? And also wtf at that dom elena spoiler. This has really become all about pairings now. Nobody cares about racing or putting the bad guys in jail. So now in every movie bad guys will become the good guys.



No, they mention recruiting him to get back Dom after his apparent heel turn, but quickly decide not to because he's left their lifestyle. Near the end, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dom names his kid after him, which was odd to me because why wouldn't Brian and Mia be there (ignoring the obvious real life reason) and why Brian specifically? It's obviously just meant for the audience, but based on everyones reactions, you'd think Brian had died.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2017)

I would have liked to see a F&F with both Brian and Deckard on the team


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah.

For those who saw it, remember that scene when Hobbs makes Deckard laugh? Apparently that wasn't scripted and they were ab-libbing, culminating in Statham breaking character. I was wondering that and I also wonder if that lead to the filmmakers repackaging the character for the finale, as it seemed so OOC.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2017)

would watch a Shaw family (mainly Deckard) + Hobbs spin-off movies


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2017)

a good f&f movie is always pretty retarded but i feel like this one occasionally flirted with being retarded in a bad way. also too much bloat in the form of overly convoluted plotting and pseudointellectual charlize theron monologues about how love is chemicals and humans must evolve. f&f knows what it is. it's retarded action. don't try and get all faux-clever and dramatic and mom-killing on me, f&f, you can't pull it off

this movie was easily at its best when people were doing crazy stunts like playing tag with a heatseeker and a nuclear sub, not when vin "frozen face" diesel was trying to display all the strong emotions he was feeling. oh and that fucking gay ass opening with that cuba race where he shows the dude mercy at the end even though the dude cheated in the race. what toddler were you trying to impart values to

also i like a good laugh in my f&f movies but i like it to be borderline unintentional retarded over-the-top shit like DADDY'S GOTTA GO TO WORK [FLEXES TILL CAST BREAKS], not _intentionally _overly-scripted and poorly-delivered quips and blatant misdirection like hobbs giving that speech to the football team. also all that cutesy shit was really tired and try-hard. get to the face-punching ain't nobody curr about you coaching football

i will admit tho that the final sequence with shaw in that plane, despite having the overly cutesy tryhard humour shit going on, succeeded in genuinely making me laugh because, crucially, it was _totally fucking retarded
_
note to f&f: retarded is good. clever is bad. well, clever is good, but none of you are clever. so stay retarded. and stay violent. stop with the peacemaking.

f gary gray's slo-mo frenetic music video style of shooting kind of works for this series in that, as a direction style, it's trashy and retarded and overly stylized in the same way that the series is. so it reproduces that tone. BUT in a more important way, it's shitty, because it fucks up the action sequences. that dude _cannot_ shoot fistfights properly. _stop zooming in and rapidly cutting_. let me SEE the choreography you dumbfuck. couldn't see shit. gotta get justin lin back for 9


----------



## convict (Apr 18, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah.
> 
> For those who saw it, remember that scene when Hobbs makes Deckard laugh? Apparently that wasn't scripted and they were ab-libbing, culminating in Statham breaking character. I was wondering that and I also wonder if that lead to the filmmakers repackaging the character for the finale, as it seemed so OOC.



So it was the Rock alone who improvised the line:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going to punch your teeth so far down your throat that you'll have to shove your toothbrush up your ass to brush them


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2017)

convict said:


> So it was the Rock alone who improvised the line:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Apparently, according to the Rock.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 19, 2017)

Fast five still the best. Even though it didn't have nathalie emmanuel's body scorching the earth like a biblical revelation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Fast five still the best. Even though it didn't have nathalie emmanuel's body scorching the earth like a biblical revelation.



My body scorches the Earth like a biblical revelation too, so just think of me naked while you're at the theater.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 20, 2017)

> *‘The Fast And The Furious’ Franchise Will End After Two Sequels*
> 
> _The Fast and the Furious_ seems to be Universal’s most valuable movie franchise right now, as the series narrowly beat the worldwide opening weekend record previously set by _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. But in spite of the franchise’s continued success, the man who has produced every film in the series is now claiming that the end is in sight.
> 
> ...




They gotta find the way to go to space around those then.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm hoping for a steamy love scene between the two.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2017)

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...tham-to-star-in-fast-furious-spin-off-w478220

*Dwayne Johnson, Jason Statham to Star in 'Fast & Furious' Spin-Off*

Blockbuster would arrive prior to ninth installment of 'Fast & Furious' franchise'

The Fast & The Furious' franchise is expanding into a Cinematic Fury-verse with a spin-off centered on Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Jason Statham.

_The Fast & The Furious_ franchise might be expanding into a Cinematic Fury-verse as Universal is reportedly planning a spin-off film centered on Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Jason Statham's characters.


The spin-off, which will continue the unlikely union between Johnson's federal agent Luke Hobbs and _Furious 7_ villain-turned-_Fate of the Furious_ ally Decker Shaw, played by Jason Statham, would arrive prior to the ninth installment of the box office-shattering franchise, .

The film is still in the development stage, and given Johnson's  – he's attached to nearly a dozen projects, including a _San Andreas_ sequel, a _Big Trouble in Little China_ reboot, a blockbuster revolving around DC superhero Black Adam and a film about Forties pulp adventurer Doc Savage – it's unclear when the actor will even have time to film the spin-off, which would be written by _Fate of the Furious_ scribe Chris Morgan.

, the latest _Fast & Furious_ chapter originally sported a post-credits sequence that would have hinted at Hobbs and Shaw's future adventures together, but series star Vin Diesel demanded that the scene be removed; Diesel and Johnson reportedly feuded during the _Fate of the Furious_ filming, with the former WWE star calling the actor a 

However, with the success of _The Fate of the Furious_ – the film smashed _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_' record for opening week worldwide box office – Diesel and Johnson have since  ahead of the inevitable Volume 9 of _The Fast and the Furious_.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2017)

no please don't

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2017)

Saw this coming tbh


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 22, 2017)

fast and the furious except anchored by two people with screen presence and charisma (instead of vin diesel) sounds amazing tbh
will watch
it ain't a coincidence that the movies got gud when the rock joined and the best one is the statham debut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2017)

Dom-Brian duo could have competed with Rock-Statham IMO, but now that Paul is gone  - Diesel alone dont cut it


I might actually look forward more to this than to F&F 9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 22, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Dom-Brian duo could have competed with Rock-Statham IMO, but now that Paul is gone  - Diesel alone dont cut it
> 
> 
> I might actually look forward more to this than to F&F 9


i like paul walker but he was more like a chill surfer bro guy than a magnetic action hero who can do humour and be a showman (the rock) or a scary as fuck pro martial artist who can project aggression like a psychopath (statham)

diesel meanwhile is just a mumbling statue of beige stone


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 23, 2017)

What was the feud between rock and diesel about?


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> What was the feud between rock and diesel about?



It was just a side effect of roid rage. Likely started when one of them said "Bruh" in a way the other didn't like.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> What was the feud between rock and diesel about?



Apparently the Rock didn't like how lazy Diesel was and it has been rumored for awhile that Diesel's ego has made him difficult. James Wan (director of F7) allegedly had a nervous breakdown on the set, although no one made the connection to Diesel until it was becoming apparent that his ego was out of control. They actually had difficulty finding a director for F8 because of this, as it was common knowledge that Diesel had so much control over the franchise and he considered himself the true boss of the set, so wouldn't take direction. 

He also allegedly cut out a post-credits scene which would set up a spin-off involving the Rock and Statham's characters and other scenes involving them, as they were stealing the show. As for the laziness, apparently he was showing up to the set late, hiding in the trailer, etc. You can tell body doubles were being used for some simple shots, such as when he steals the EMP from the Rock. While the Rock does look roided to the gills, there hasn't been any allegations of behavior problems or of him being difficult to work with- at least that I know of. 

It should be noted that Vin Diesel is kind of in charge of the direction of the franchise and to his credit, he is the one who brought it back after "Tokyo Drift" bombed and helped turn it into what it has become. Yet many also feel like the addition of the Rock was what propelled it to crazy successful levels, so Diesel probably is concerned that the Rock will replace him and unlike the Rock, Diesel NEEDS this franchise. Although the success of "xXx" sort of changes things, Diesel has been considered box office poison for years, with only the franchises that he made back in his prime being his only real floating devices. When Diesel vaguely commented on the feud, he said something like: "He appreciates how much work I put into this franchise. In my house, he's Uncle Dwayne". Maybe I'm reading too deeply into this, but was Diesel referring to the franchise as 'his' house? 

Of course, I don't think any of this has been proven. Most of the sources to Diesel's ego haven't revealed their names and the Rock never explicitly named Diesel, so it's always possible that everything has been blown out of proportion. I think it's obvious that there was a feud between them though and Diesel probably does have too much of an ego, but this kind of shit is more common than people realize.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 24, 2017)

>sung kang 
>matt damon


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 25, 2017)

There will definitely be a Vin Diesel vs Matt Damon fight and damon will definitely lose because they always want to make Dom look strong.

A street thug beating a rogue special forces assassin and a DSS agent was one of the most stupid things shown in this series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2017)

Jason Statham ended up being a very disappointing villain when you think about it. They built him up as Luke Evans' superior, but they spent the entirety of F6 being outsmarted and nearly destroyed by Evans, whereas they spent the majority of F7 outsmarting Statham.


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 25, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Jason Statham ended up being a very disappointing villain when you think about it. They built him up as Luke Evans' superior, but they spent the entirety of F6 being outsmarted and nearly destroyed by Evans, whereas they spent the majority of F7 outsmarting Statham.


tbf tho owen had an entire team behind him and lots of prep time while deckard went in solo and they had mr. nobody and the god's eye backing them up.

btw i wonder if han would approve having the man that killed him in a fiery explosion take his seat at the family table


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah, I know. Furthermore, the narrative was just kind of built that way. If Statham had outsmarted them, he would've killed them in his first appearance. But that didn't change the fact that Deckard ended up being kind of underwhelming in his own movie, whereas Owen was probably the best of the Fast and the Furious villains...except maybe Charlize Theron. They just said Deckard was more dangerous, without really showing it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 7, 2017)

Saw it again and almost a month later the movie still rocks. Many people were there too.

Everyone really _loves _Tego Calderón and Don Omar, the entire audience cheered when they appeared in that brief cameo.  Second time this happened since I saw it on opening night, I usually only see this kind of feedback when it's a Star Wars film.

And the women also cheered in when they say Jason Statham, that was unexpected haha.

Seeing it again helped me realize and connect much better why we saw the cuban dude helping out and covering Dom to meet with the mother of the Shaws in NY, it all traced back to when he said it was enough to have earned his respect over his car and when he told Cipher that he had done something better than getting his vehicle, he changed him which she dismissed as silly.

If she only knew.


----------



## Zeit (May 7, 2017)

Just back from it.

It's like they watched the bad Die Hards and decided to copy them. Statham and the Rock save what is otherwise a car-crash (no pun intended). Tyrese Gibson remains terminally unfunny after what, 4 previous movies? 5/10 feels generous. 


And ofc a sequel is already in preproduction.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 10, 2017)

The most laughed at franchise in cinema history.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Skaddix (May 10, 2017)

Nah there is Transformers Kisame.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Marik Swift (May 19, 2017)

Looking back I'm really not a fan of Chris Martin dialogue screenplay for this.

Literally everytime someone did something they followed with a line. Not even a quip most of the time, but simply a line.

He actually made me dislike Charlize Theron (she pretty much narrated everything she did) and Deckard (him having a quip for the baby for every little thing he did was cringe worthy) in this.


----------



## Ruse (May 19, 2017)

Jason Statham carried this film on his back.


----------



## Soca (May 20, 2017)

yes

the answer is fucking yes 

next black director to hopefully gain a billion is Ryan Coogler for Black Panther

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Vault (May 28, 2017)

Honestly was this ever really in doubt lol


----------



## blakstealth (May 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> next black director to hopefully gain a billion is Ryan Coogler for Black Panther


hmmmmm we'll see

--

just saw this movie. It was pretty fun. I'm sad that Elena died; the good cops always have to die. 

This was a good taste of what's to come with Hobbs and Shaw, which I'm now pretty excited for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> hmmmmm we'll see


What do you mean "we'll see"? The movie has already come and gone


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What do you mean "we'll see"? The movie has already come and gone


it's joke


----------



## Suigetsu (May 20, 2019)

They will never put this series to rest will they?


----------

